# A couple of days with an Aston....



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

It's 6:30 am and the alarm goes off. Why I bothered to set it though is any ones's guess as I'm already awake, and I knew I would be. I guess that's what happens though when an aspiring car photographer has the keys to a V12 Aston Martin DB7.

So, jump out of bed, spanish shower, clothes on, camera gear check, batteries fully charged, grab the key's that are blatently made by ford and head out to the car park.

There it is, in all it's glory, surrounded by middle class saloon's and hatchbacks, this 8 year old car's looks are to die for. Blip the key fob, sit in the drivers seat, twist the key and hit that big red starter button....Oh my! A visceral scream roars from the exhaust and buildings vibrate, somebody parts the curtains to have a glimpse. This is what Aston ownership is all about.

Anyway, onto the car. An Aston Martin V12 DB7 Vantage Volante, from some angles it can look very dated, those orange repeaters and rear indicators don't help out much. With the roof down it looks a tad funny, and the wood interior, with blue/cream leather and ford mondeo switch gear is a bit of letdown. But all this is put in the back of your mind when you you're on the open road with that V12 roaring along.

Ownership can be expensive, they need servicing every 6k miles and fuel consumption is another world. Handling wise, for how big it is, It' pretty impressive. It's solid but the damping works well on the big bumps, steering is pretty direct and has a pretty good feel to it even though it is a little light around dead centre. The throttle can take some getting used to, power slides are great fun, until you realise just how much those tires cost!

So would I have one? Hmmmm, I don't know, I think I'm a tad young for an Aston Martin at the mo, don't get me wrong, it's a fantastic experience and the amount of respect the car get's is amazing. The girlfriend also loved it, 11pm at night, roof down, heater on full blast, heated seats on and that V12 howling in the night.

I think I'd rather a TVR Sagaris for this kind of money though.

Here's some pic's I managed to grab on Saturday, the weather was appalling and I had planned to go to London on Sunday, it was a tad risky though as the car wasn't mine...

I have plenty more pics to come and I plan to update this thread tonight...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's Dean !


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Dean you've got some talent there mate!

Damian @ DPM


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I love to see the rest Dean.
Thx for sharing.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job Dean  , especially shots #2 & #3.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. It's funny, everyone seems to like the moving shot and the last but not the first, whereas I prefer the first shot. Maybe it's because it different from what I normally do.

I'll post the rest up tonight.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great pics Dean....and nice write up too - very well written


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

very much like 2 & 3. Not sure where you were going with pic 1 though! :?

So, what's the setup then Dean? Do the owners call you to take pics or are they for mags?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dean did you made your own rig/beam at the second shot?

I ment the method we discussed in the other thread? :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> very much like 2 & 3. Not sure where you were going with pic 1 though! :?


Neither was I really. I just liked the simplicity of it. I think if it was a bright red Ferrari or Yellow lambo it might have looked a tad better!



TT2BMW said:


> So, what's the setup then Dean? Do the owners call you to take pics or are they for mags?


This was a friends Dad lending me the car for a while, I said i'd give it a good Dean clean for him, I think he's more intersted in that than the photos. I really wanted a flash car for my portfolio, I have another 2 lined up soon as well.

I have yet to have anyone come to me asking for photo's officially, most are friends or people from forums. I'd love to one day take some shots for a mag and fingers crossed, that might be happening pretty soon


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Dean did you made your own rig/beam at the second shot?
> 
> I ment the method we discussed in the other thread? :wink:


Hey Rebel,

Yes I did :wink:

Well, kind of homemade anyway! Could still do with a few tweaks though!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

First pic does it for me.

THe moving shot is technically very good but I find them rather 'samey' and less impressive once you know how they are done.

Having said that, your lighting control is first class.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pics Dean.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I also like the first shot - nice to see the horizon and blue of the car contrasts nicely. Great write up as well!

So how much does a car like that cost? Servicing every 6k miles sounds extreme...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

raven said:


> I also like the first shot - nice to see the horizon and blue of the car contrasts nicely. Great write up as well!
> 
> So how much does a car like that cost? Servicing every 6k miles sounds extreme...


A car like this with 45k on the clock can be picked up for around 35k now (100k plus new). Servicing is every 6k miles or 6 months and will cost from 300-1000. Suspension bushes only last 5000km! There are faults with the aircon that are all too common, this is a massive job and cost hundreds to put right everytime it dies.

It cost me just over Â£17 to drive roughly 30 miles.

In other words...lots!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome again Dean!! Sky in pic one makes it for me.

I'm sure it won't be long before all the mags are knocking on your door!! Not sure what your girlfriend would have to say when all the "maxpower" girlies half dressed start turning up at your shoots though!!

Matt


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

jdn said:


> First pic does it for me.
> 
> THe moving shot is technically very good but I find them rather 'samey' and less impressive once you know how they are done.
> 
> Having said that, your lighting control is first class.


So how are they done?

Great shots Dean.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

thebears said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > First pic does it for me.
> ...


A rig is attached to the car with the camera dangling from the end 

The camera is set to take roughly a 3 second exposure, in this photo I'm behind it pushing. You then have to go through the painstaking task of photoshopping out the rig, 2hrs plus work!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the first pic, but I'd prefer it if the roof was down.

I do like pictures where the car is the star in a much bigger landscape.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate for a newb like me could you explain how you take photo 2. Is ita drive by or something vastly more complex? Lovely pics


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dean building a good rig is one...
but creating a good composition and than do an EXECELENT job with the photoshop is two.

You showed us that you are a talent


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Dean building a good rig is one...
> but creating a good composition and than do an EXECELENT job with the photoshop is two.
> 
> You showed us that you are a talent


Wow, thanks Rebel!

Here's another one, I'm not really digging this one though


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Hark said:


> Mate for a newb like me could you explain how you take photo 2. Is ita drive by or something vastly more complex? Lovely pics


Hi Hark,

it's kind of hard to explain really. Here's a rig that is similar to mine...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> Mate for a newb like me could you explain how you take photo 2. Is ita drive by or something vastly more complex? Lovely pics





DeanTT said:


> A rig is attached to the car with the camera dangling from the end
> 
> The camera is set to take roughly a 3 second exposure, in this photo I'm behind it pushing. You then have to go through the painstaking task of photoshopping out the rig, 2hrs plus work!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cracking photos as always Dean.

Where can you get a rig like that from? I have scoured the internet and places like speed graphic etc. I take it its a huge suction cup on the bonnet and a tripod mount at the other end?

A bit of a worry whith a couple of grand camera dangling about in the wind like that


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Cracking photos as always Dean.
> 
> Where can you get a rig like that from? I have scoured the internet and places like speed graphic etc. I take it its a huge suction cup on the bonnet and a tripod mount at the other end?
> 
> A bit of a worry whith a couple of grand camera dangling about in the wind like that


You can order a one or two Manfrotto's 241.
Than you have to build your own rig with some metal tubes.
And fix the camara at the end.
Like Dean said above, you must use a slow shuttle speed.

Is it dangerous to loose the camara or will it fall of, because the pic's look like the car is speeding? No it isn't the car can be pushed slowly by hand.
With a remote control and a slow shuttlespeed it will look like a highspeed picture.

Afterwards you have to do some photoshop, because you have to wipe away the rig on the picture.

Sounds very easy.... but be aware it isn't.

Dean did an excellent job, and he proved that he has got the feeling to take some awesome pic's. Also the cropping he did is perfect.
Like all four very much.
Would be nice if one of the R8 owners on this forum could make an apointment with Dean.
He could make some nice pic's for them, if they could get an agreetment aouth the price, and we could enjoy the pic's.
We can be proud at Dean on this forum, let's hope more people will find the way to this talent for a private session for their car.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Mate for a newb like me could you explain how you take photo 2. Is ita drive by or something vastly more complex? Lovely pics
> ...


Now i understand, great work with the editing then Dean


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Rebel said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Cracking photos as always Dean.
> ...


Thanks Rebel, but as a photographer myself taking the picture and photoshopping the image is the easy part. I just cannot find the rig Dean used anywhere. Like you say though it may be due to the rig being custom made.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


J55TTC - The one I use is custom made and took a long while to figure out and get right so I'm not overly keen on sharing to be honest (sorry!).

Mine is very similar to the photo a few posts up used on the mini. The only people I would ever [urchase a rig from are these guys..

Http://www.automotiverigs.com They're not cheap though!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


I wholeheartedly understand Dean - no worries 

Thanks for the link though, I havent seen them before.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's some more from the same shoot, nowt special though...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Smashing. Just like the rest.
If i lived in the UK (thank god i don't :wink: ) i would contact you for some nice pic's.

For those who don't know Dean, till now.....just wait and watch....this year will be the "Dean Year" 
You are very talented Dean and again thx for sharing those pic's. One of the reason's for me to stick to the forum :lol: :wink:

Like i said before, let's hope one of the R8 or MK2 owner's contact you in the future. Would be great to see those car's in a "Dean" Photoshoot

Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This MK II owner already has his dibs on this mans talent for a quick shoot.

Dean is one very talented, patient and most importantly a friendly guy this is all funded by himself and he is very modest about it.

BUT I know he spends a lot of time sorting them all out so they are near perfect when posting up, so again hats off to him.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Totally agree - spent an interesting day with him on Sunday :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Totally agree - spent an interesting day with him on Sunday :wink:


"Interesting", haha thanks! :lol:

Feel free to post the pics Guy 

We will deffo have to meet again in the summer for some more dynamic shots 8)


----------

